# Semi Beginner tranformer wiring question



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I've started to put all my wiring mess under the table using several busses. I want to be sure I understand this properly. I have two ZW and one KW transformers. I believe that the three can be wired together common to common. What I need to know is can all the busses I run use one common "ground" buss. In other words, if I have six busses can all use a seventh bus that is for all common (ground) connections?

Next if I put solder connections at about every three feet of track does each of those points need a separate power and ground wire, or does each track loop only need one ground connection per loop?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

It is normal to set the wirings on negative side for ground. However, you are talking about two separate transformers, I do recommend that they are to be separated for ground. If you connect them together on ground side, there is good chance to short them due to the polarity on "ground" when you reverse the locomatives.

There is a way to avoid that. That is to set up series of switches connect to each isolated sections of the tracks via busses. So that polarity of the transformers will not need to be reversed and switches are to be used for reversing the polarity.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help.

Gary


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Gary,

I wouldn’t necessarily run a single common wire/buss. It can be done, but if you do, make the common wire a larger gage than your hot wires.

If you are running a layout with more than one transformer, it is important to make sure the transformers are in phase. Here’s a site that tells you how to do it. I didn’t watch the video as the text tells you all you need.
https://lionelllc.wordpress.com/projects-and-tips/wiring-your-layout/phasing-transformers/
If you don’t have a test light, you can attach a wire to the common on one transformer and brush the other end of the wire on the common of the other transformer. If you get a spark, they aren’t in phase and you need to reverse the plug. The older transformers don’t have polarized plugs, so once you get them in phase, mark the hot side of all plugs so you get them right when you unplug and then plug them back in.

I think soldering wires every 3 feet of track is overkill. The way you wire depends on how you will be running (conventional, DCS, TMCC). For example if you are running DCS, the recommendation is to use a star pattern and attach wires at least every ten track sections with the center rail of each ten section block isolated from the others. I wouldn’t use one ground wire per loop unless I had a small loop. 

Bluenavigator - For O gauge, reversing doesn’t work like that. It’s done with a relay or electronics contained in the engine.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for your response. My track is on the old side so I figure more connection points would be better, but the three foot number ay be overkill. Thanks for the reference info!

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, I'm running a conventional setup.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh, I didn't pay attention for which gauge that it is being used on. O is completely different story...

Sorry, I am stuck in HO scale.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey, thanks for trying!

Gary


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

OK , first thats a lot of power second you can run one ground bus as long as the transformers are in phase. Power wires should be broken down by transformer. One per line I ran a bus bar to 3 sections of my layout. So, 3 wires from the transformer to a bus bar, from the bar I feed my track. So less wire needed and more power because there is no loss over a long stretch. 3 foot is fine to run drops, one power and one ground per drop. ( I used a bus bar for my ground too, one for the whole layout) . I ran additional power buses for switches and accessories, lights etc. If I can elaborate just ask


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help!

Gary


----------

